# F-250 or chevy2500



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> X2. I bought a 99 F-350 powerstroke for spare wheels and sold it because the "boss" wife would not drive it due to its size so i bought a 2002 GMC Sierra 1500 instead. I have not towed my enclosed trailer yet but i did drop it down on the ball to see how it sat. Not good is all i can say, the tongue weight forced the suspension down on the bump stops so i am now looking into air bags. I do not even know if this truck will pull this trailer yet. It should but how long the tranny will last who knows. Big difference in capabilities from the 2500HD and the 1500.


I would get that suspension looked at. i know chevys dont handle weight well compaired to Fords but it should be no where near the bump stops with just your trailer. I do see chevys though around here that almost rub the ground with just a small trailer on. im unsure why so many of thjem look this way. mine drops about 2" when i put my trailer on and i have had over 2klbs in the bed with 2 people and was about 2" from my bump stops. tounge weight on mine is 890lbs last time i weight it which was about 2 years ago and since i have added a lot more tools.

heres mine right after i cleaned it for the trailer decals. the only tools that were not in it was one of me wobble lights and a festool vac. all of which are at the rear so even more weight on the tounge.

im not sure what engine you got in your GMC but my 5.4 has zero issue towing around here so you should be ok as long as you got the 5.3 or above. i wouldnt want to tow up a stupid steep mountain with it but for 95% of the roads in the US it tows just fine.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I will stick with my 2500 Burban. It has done all I need and more.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Another vote for an f350 single wheel

Im the opposite of warner,

I like the inside, and dislike the outside.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't get short bed. I ran years with a '91 Chevy 3/4 ton short bed/ extra cab. Loved the truck, but couldn't haul material with a trailer on it. Add in a toolbox and your even more screwed.

As for which one? Both are great and both suck depending on whether you get a great one or a lemon. Do your research, especially if you are buying used. A years difference can make a big difference in temrs of reliability. Some years have bad fuel systems, some have bad trannies, some have bad electrical. Find the best that works for you and go for it.

I ended up with my '96 gasser because I wanted the body style, but the Diesels of that series had bad fuel pumps and fuel systems. Gassers had rock solid reliability. Move a few years one way of the other and it changed.

This only works if you constantly stay in the last decade... or two.:whistling


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Look at the stats. Has to be some truth behind the numbers.

http://www.ford.com/trucks/superduty/weownwork/#/cards/20313


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Look at the stats. Has to be some truth behind the numbers.
> 
> http://www.ford.com/trucks/superduty/weownwork/#/cards/20313


I could believe it. Drive down the interstate and watch how many large trailers have fords towing them. There's a reason for this. We have a massive and I mean massive RV center just down he road from us and it's like a ford factory truck lot in the spring. Hardly any Chevys and the odd Dodge. I have never driven the dodge but have never heard good things about it which don't surprise me as every vehicle I have ever driven by them was god dam awful. Chevys were ok and our Familey buisness run a 3/4 ton but the ride is much worse than the f250. I wish I did have a trailer big enough to need a f250 as I think they look pretty cool. Won't lie though butit will be hard to move away from my platinum to a f250 of any model as it rides like butter and is such a pleasure to drive on long distance.


----------



## ECSOWNER (Jul 25, 2011)

For me it's Ford. Family worked for Ford so I get A plan pricing. That and I think my old man would come back to life and haunt me if I bought a Chevy. I currently have a 03 f-150 with 140,000 miles and knock on wood zero problems with it. Next truck will be a f-350 srw with plow package.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I would get that suspension looked at. i know chevys dont handle weight well compaired to Fords but it should be no where near the bump stops with just your trailer. I do see chevys though around here that almost rub the ground with just a small trailer on. im unsure why so many of thjem look this way. mine drops about 2" when i put my trailer on and i have had over 2klbs in the bed with 2 people and was about 2" from my bump stops. tounge weight on mine is 890lbs last time i weight it which was about 2 years ago and since i have added a lot more tools.
> 
> heres mine right after i cleaned it for the trailer decals. the only tools that were not in it was one of me wobble lights and a festool vac. all of which are at the rear so even more weight on the tounge.
> 
> im not sure what engine you got in your GMC but my 5.4 has zero issue towing around here so you should be ok as long as you got the 5.3 or above. i wouldnt want to tow up a stupid steep mountain with it but for 95% of the roads in the US it tows just fine.


I have never weighed the tongue weight of the trailer but i know it is close to 2k lbs. The trailer squats my 2500HD a good 4" and it pulls fairly hard. We have quite a few hills here and i have noticed the little bit i have driven the 5.3 GMC that it hunts for the right gear when empty so i know it is not going to like towing the enclosed trailer. I bought the GMC as a spare set of wheels so i do not plan to tow with it much anyway. The weight capabilities of the 2500HD? I know that it can carry 5-6k lbs in the bed with little issue, it does not carry the load as well as a F-350 but then the ford does not ride as nice on the highway. The Fords also have a set of helper springs where the GM's do not.

I am not disputing the Ford/GM/Dodge thing, i am putting out my opinion of 1/2ton vs 3/4ton when it comes to towing 6-7k lbs or heavier.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> If he likes sitting in unsupportive microfiber cushion then the Chevys are great. If you want a seat you can sit in for 8 hrs and get out without back ache then the fords seats win.


You should sit in the 10 way power adjustable, 3 temperature range heated, leather bucket seat for the Chevy/GM.:clap:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TimNJ said:


> You should sit in the 10 way power adjustable, 3 temperature range heated, leather bucket seat for the Chevy/GM.:clap:


If they are the ones that are in the avalanche then no thanks I will stick with my heated and cooled 10 way seats in my f150 :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> I have never weighed the tongue weight of the trailer but i know it is close to 2k lbs. The trailer squats my 2500HD a good 4" and it pulls fairly hard. We have quite a few hills here and i have noticed the little bit i have driven the 5.3 GMC that it hunts for the right gear when empty so i know it is not going to like towing the enclosed trailer. I bought the GMC as a spare set of wheels so i do not plan to tow with it much anyway. The weight capabilities of the 2500HD? I know that it can carry 5-6k lbs in the bed with little issue, it does not carry the load as well as a F-350 but then the ford does not ride as nice on the highway. The Fords also have a set of helper springs where the GM's do not.
> 
> I am not disputing the Ford/GM/Dodge thing, i am putting out my opinion of 1/2ton vs 3/4ton when it comes to towing 6-7k lbs or heavier.


What capacity is your trailer? Mines 7500lbs and have done the recommended 10-15% tongue weight. If yours is that heavy at the tounge then you need to move some weight back. That way you tow smoother, use much less fuel and take a lot of strain from the truck. It's prob why your having problems with the hills. I have tow the mountains around here pretty often and my truck does it without issue. Wouldn't do it with a trailer any bigger but with what I tow it's perfect. Go test a new 1/2 ton. You would be amazed at how well they tow. They have tow capacitys and engine choice bigger and more powerful than 3/4 tons a few years back. I think the f150 is rated at 11.5k lbs. my truck also has the lowest payload in the range as its so loaded with factory equipment. If you went with a XT or XLT you would have even more capacity let alone the HD version.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> What capacity is your trailer? Mines 7500lbs and have done the recommended 10-15% tongue weight. If yours is that heavy at the tounge then you need to move some weight back. That way you tow smoother, use much less fuel and take a lot of strain from the truck. It's prob why your having problems with the hills. I have tow the mountains around here pretty often and my truck does it without issue. Wouldn't do it with a trailer any bigger but with what I tow it's perfect. Go test a new 1/2 ton. You would be amazed at how well they tow. They have tow capacitys and engine choice bigger and more powerful than 3/4 tons a few years back. I think the f150 is rated at 11.5k lbs. my truck also has the lowest payload in the range as its so loaded with factory equipment. If you went with a XT or XLT you would have even more capacity let alone the HD version.


2k tongue weight. Ouch. I hope you are using a weight distributing setup and a real class V hitch.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> 2k tongue weight. Ouch. I hope you are using a weight distributing setup and a real class V hitch.


Where did you get 2k tongue weight?

Cole


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

age old argument. ford guys vs chevy guys.

I've had a large array of fords over the yrs. never had a major problem with em. currently have an 09 F250 full 4 door with the long bed. kids are happy in the back. wife's happy she dont have to drive. i have a 10,000 lb dump trailer i tow with it. never had an issue with it. and it has the 5.4L it could use a little more umph. but for how often I tow, I can live with it. last chevy I had was 20 yrs ago. so cant really compare to the new ones. plus the fact that I have a good friend who's a GM of a ford dealership, so the deals are always right. as usual it comes down to the $$


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Definitely the age old argument. I will always be a diehard Ford truck guy! You have to be comfortable/happy with whatever you buy. Both are great ,sort of, made in America brands!


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Cole82 said:


> Where did you get 2k tongue weight?
> 
> Cole


X2. I re read the post three times looking for 2000lb tongue weight.
10% of 11.5k is 1150.???


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I guess he was meant to quote woodchucks post and not mine. 2000lb on the tounge and hitch is an awful lot of weight.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

i drive them till there worthless, then shoot it.

i dont care what i drive as long as its reliable and doesn't leak fluids.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks like you need to adjust your sights a bit. :laughing:


----------



## RMFramer (Dec 27, 2011)

Tg remodeling said:


> My suburban is the 2500 and it will pull anything but I would also like to be able to replace my truck and suv. For one good all around truck my boss / wife is also giving me the stink eye I know exactly what she will say. Me) look at my new truck babe ( wife) lookes like a freaking used car lot I front of my house. Yeah she don't get the reason behind needing a work truck .family truck .project truck . Sports car. Project car. Ect she thinks you should buy a car and trade it in every 4 years I think you should keep a spare or 2 laying around


i understand that completely! lol i got an SUV, chev 1500 with plow, utility trailer, cargo trailer, an older neon and an 86 cutlass floating around my place, i also have a 20 by 40 shop that never seems to be big enough! my wife/boss thinks the sme thing, worst part is im hopefully grabbing an F250 crew cab 4x4 and a fifth wheel camping trailer next week


----------

